# I just bought a set of $53 drilled and slotted rotors and carbon metallic pads for my Cabrio, this should be interesting!



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, first off I am NOT trying to be a boy racer, I was simply looking for a set of pads when I stumbled upon a set of rotors and Pads for $53 total. Considering that getting the stock rotors turned and that would be more than this set. I guess I will be the guinea pig and test this out as there are 0 reviews for the VW MK3 on amazon, but other good reviews. Here is a link to what I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/Max-TA025311-...8&qid=1453955310&sr=1-1&keywords=Max+TA025311


If they suck it's still better than the worn pads on the car now! I will likely write up a nice little review!


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

I received this tonight and just had to see what my $53 bought. I am somewhat impressed at this point in heft of the rotors and pads. I will know more tomorrow upon install, but I expected some lightweight and crappy rotor with equally crappy pads. I will do a full flush of the brakes tomorrow with the proper type fluid (TYP 200) before installing these and report back on my impressions.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Keep us posted.


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, let me start by saying, I LOVE THESE BRAKES! After the protective coating was removed by hard braking a bit they stop hella quick! Now, I have no reference as the stock pads were toast and the old brake fluid looked like tobacco spit, BUT after replacing these the only difference that I could complain about is the noise of the pad going over the holes and slots, but you hear it only with the radio off and windows down. Time will tell the wear of these, but so far so good after a few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

mhardgrove said:


> Ok, let me start by saying, I LOVE THESE BRAKES! After the protective coating was removed by hard braking a bit they stop hella quick! Now, I have no reference as the stock pads were toast and the old brake fluid looked like tobacco spit, BUT after replacing these the only difference that I could complain about is the noise of the pad going over the holes and slots, but you hear it only with the radio off and windows down. Time will tell the wear of these, but so far so good after a few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How have these rotors/pads been since? Any update?


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Perfect actually! After wearing in the pads the noise has gone away. Car stops WAY faster and no noticeable dust that sticks to the rims. I notice these kits are about $80 now, but well worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Perfect actually! After wearing in the pads the noise has gone away. Car stops WAY faster and no noticeable dust that sticks to the rims. I notice these kits are about $80 now, but well worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

what car is this on?


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

1995 VW Cabrio. Overkill, BUT cheaper than going the stock route. Sadly, just sold the car and upgraded to a 03 Turbo S beetle! The short time I had them they were great! Worth the $80 or so they charge now! Apparently they are a smaller Canadian company, but I had 0 issues.


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

mhardgrove said:


> 1995 VW Cabrio. Overkill, BUT cheaper than going the stock route. Sadly, just sold the car and upgraded to a 03 Turbo S beetle! The short time I had them they were great! Worth the $80 or so they charge now! Apparently they are a smaller Canadian company, but I had 0 issues.


Cabrios run the same brakes as MK3 2.0 right? The ones I saw in the pictures were 5 lug. Was I just on the wrong link?


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

If you order the ones posted they are 4 lug.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

